# Upcoming service change



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This is an ironworks shop that has 2 existing services, one delta and one wye. Our company will be replacing the delta with a wye and I was along for the site analysis only because I am running new cat5e lines for new offices to the server room.

After I checked out my part I snapped some pics of the services. I'll get some panel pics tomorrow, this is all I have for now. 





















Square D reps were there as well


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> This is an ironworks shop that has 2 existing services, one delta and one wye. Our company will be replacing the delta with a wye and I was along for the site analysis only because I am running new cat5e lines for new offices to the server room.
> 
> After I checked out my part I snapped some pics of the services. I'll get some panel pics tomorrow, this is all I have for now.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good job to work on..:thumbup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha CTs on the side of the building... so ghetto


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

randas said:


> Haha CTs on the side of the building... so ghetto


It looks worse in person...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> It looks worse in person...


So how did it come out ? 

any pictures?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> So how did it come out ?
> 
> any pictures?



They never went through with it due to $$$. We still do regular maintenance here but the service change is on hold.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

That's only 1 service.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is that what that smaller conduit is for? For the current transformer conductors? 

That is ghetto but so what? I see that a lot around here.


----------

